# Places to Download music



## xbocax (Oct 29, 2010)

So Limeiwire just took a shot
soulseek is dissapointing

anyone have any other suggestions of where to download free music with a good selection of punk folky grindy music ??


----------



## 5ealchris (Oct 29, 2010)

Mediafire


----------



## farmer john (Nov 2, 2010)

mp3raid.com or beemp3.com have always worked for me utorrents the best the you can just download the whole album and skip the hunt and picking shit


----------



## mazy (Nov 2, 2010)

google the album and/or band name and mediafire together. that usually works.


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 4, 2010)

iTunes Store works for me.


----------



## farmer john (Nov 9, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> iTunes Store works for me.


 
im sure it worx for everyone with cash to burn


----------

